# Beans for Brakeman



## Melvan (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi all. Just wanted to let everyone know that the bean auctions to help Brakeman's family (some of you know him as ScooterTrash, others as Prodigal Son if you're old enough) are up and running at BeanBid.com

Mindsurfer kindly offered his auction portal at Seed Junkies to help us raise money to make sure his wife doesn't lose everything he worked so hard to build.

For those of you who don't know, he passed away about 10 days ago. He was diagnosed with lung cancer that had moved to the spine. 6 weeks from diagnosis and he was gone.

He was a long time farmer and tester for many breeders. The first auctions are Melvanetics gear, 5 packs of buckeye F2BX1, 5 of the F6BX1, but on the way to me now are donations from Dungeon Vault (including some Citrus Farmer), Dman, Loompa, Mellow Fellow, Tomba, Trichome Jungle, Mota, Bros Grimm, Sin City, Kendog and Karma Genetics, as they get to my po box they will be listed. Auctions run 6 days and you need to register to bid.

Thanks to everyone who is able to bid and help. We need 15K total to make sure his wife doesn't lose their home, and darn it, we're gonna do it!

https://beanbid.com/?ultimate-auction=buckeye-purple-f2bx

If you can't bid, but would still like to help, and happen to be on Instagram, go to my account and repost any Beans For Brakeman posts I make and I'll put your name in the drawing for a Melvanetics prize pack.

Thanks!


----------



## Grower13 (Nov 21, 2016)

Nice work mel.......... for a good cause........


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2016)

Mel, is there a way to just make a donation?


----------



## Joe420Camel (Nov 21, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Mel, is there a way to just make a donation?


 
https://www.gofundme.com/2qezqf8

:48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 21, 2016)

That freaking disease is horrible.  It took my Mother in Sept.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you Joe.


----------



## Kraven (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks Joe and  thank you Melvan for the work your tirelessly doing, once again showing the community how much of an asset you are. Brakeman was fortunate to have friends like you. Peace


----------



## Melvan (Nov 22, 2016)

Thanks all. The newest pack is up. 

https://beanbid.com/?ultimate-auction=buckeye-purple-f6bx1-rare


----------



## Melvan (Nov 25, 2016)

Illuminati Seeds fronted these packs to the Beans for Brakeman auction. They'll list up in the next day or so. Big thanks to all who have bid so far, lots more awesome genetics on the way.

From his private stock OG Haze 4 x Street Sweeper, 2 packs and 1 pack each of SweatHogs (Welcome back Kotter! Lol), Crowd Pleaser and ThaiDawg Diesel. 

View attachment 20161125_132850.jpg


----------



## umbra (Nov 25, 2016)

When I saw the last pack at $220 I backed off.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 25, 2016)

Ouch


----------



## Kraven (Nov 26, 2016)

Bump.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 26, 2016)

I think the best thing for ppl to do is just go to GoFundMe and give what they want. Its not about the beans.


----------



## lyfespan (Nov 27, 2016)

WeedHopper said:


> I think the best thing for ppl to do is just go to GoFundMe and give what they want. Its not about the beans.



right, people are missing the point of the auction


----------



## Kraven (Nov 27, 2016)

It is a way to get some good beans and make a donation at the same time. Some people may not have known Brakeman well, and this is a way they can donate and feel comfortable. I would encourage people to either go to the gofundme page or at least look at the beans, there is an impressive selection of beans that have been donated by some of the biggest names in the cannabis industry. Anything that is done will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 28, 2016)

Shoot me a safe Addy in PM and I'll donate some seeds for the auction. I still have a few strains kicking around.


----------



## Melvan (Dec 1, 2016)

All new auctions are up today. It's really not about the beans, but making sure the family of a long time forum grower and breeder tester doesn't lose everything. His cancer took him less than 6 weeks from being diagnosed.

Go Fund me is a definite option if you can't bid. You can also help and possibly win a prize pack of Beans by sharing #nsForBrakeman posts Instagram

3 new packs are up at beanbid.com DeadNorth F2 from me, Crowd Pleaser and SweatHogs from Illuminati. is to everyone. We've raised $550 so far. 

View attachment IMG_20161201_102047.jpg


View attachment IMG_20161201_102739.jpg


View attachment IMG_20161201_103330.jpg


----------



## Melvan (Dec 4, 2016)

8 hours left to bid on Ink's Crowd Pleaser


----------



## Melvan (Dec 5, 2016)

Crowd Pleaser gone. Still 7 hours left on SweatHogs and Dead North. So far we've raised $635 with lots and lots of packs left to auction over the next couple weeks. Thanks to everyone for the help!


----------



## Melvan (Dec 5, 2016)

Just arrived for the auctions from MotaRebel 

View attachment 20161205_140110.jpg


----------



## trillions of atoms (Dec 5, 2016)

Your welcome!


----------

